# Living in Mallorca 2013



## Eoghan23 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,
New to the site but here it goes. I've been offered a job in Mallorca starting ASAP and just asking you guys in the know what's it like to live there all year round. I have visited there a couple of times but living may be different. Work is outside magaluf so thinking of living near there. 

Im a 25yr old Irish guy, travelling alone and would be looking to mix with like minded people. Basically any advice is good. Where to get a rented house, car, schools, expat community, NIE, good or bad.

Thanks guys


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Eoghan23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> New to the site but here it goes. I've been offered a job in Mallorca starting ASAP and just asking you guys in the know what's it like to live there all year round. I have visited there a couple of times but living may be different. Work is outside magaluf so thinking of living near there.
> 
> Im a 25yr old Irish guy, travelling alone and would be looking to mix with like minded people. Basically any advice is good. Where to get a rented house, car, schools, expat community, NIE, good or bad.
> ...


Magaluf is not to everyone's liking. I'm sure you know a bit about it as you're young and British, but in the main town and hotel area it really is huge groups of foreigners taking over the streets, getting off their heads on whatever and leaving the contents of their stomachs on the streets for other people to walk through and clean up.
So, if you're not into that I'd advise living outside.
If I may ask, why do you want to know about schools if you'll be on your own?
And well done on getting a job! What will you be doing?


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Eoghan23 said:


> I've been offered a job in Mallorca starting ASAP...


Can I be really nosy and ask what sort of job you've been offered? For the simple reason that with such high unemployment over there, I'm stunned someone would recruit from overseas.

Is it a specialist role?


----------

